# dual sub question



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just sold off the last of my Klipsch 5.1 and I'm starting the rebuild process by building a MTM design, with Seas 7" drivers and 1" dome tweeter. My question is I now need something to replace the subwoofer and was thinking about getting 2 each of the Sunfire SD-S10 250 watt or SD S12 300 watt units. They seem to get good reviews and can be had for a good deal on Ebay by an authorized dealer. Any thoughts or suggestions or should I put all the money in one sub? Listening area is 16' x 16 x 7 with an open stairway on the side, plus a open area past the back of the couch (sweet spot) that is 25' x 25'. That's why I was thinking 2 would be better


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't heard many good things about the Sunfire SDS series, so it might be worth considering other options. What is the budget you're working with? Also, what are the dimensions (HWD) of the entire contiguous area? Subwoofers 'see' all the open space and will try to fill it. It sounds as though you may be dealing with a rather large area, and if so you could need something bigger than what you're looking at.


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

It all adds up to 6100 CF and $600 to $700 all for 1 or 2 subs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree the sunfire subs are not very good at all. Have a look at the SVS pb2000
http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-2000

The SVS outlet store has a couple at a discount
http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/outlet-sub


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

mastercraft1990 said:


> It all adds up to 6100 CF and $600 to $700 all for 1 or 2 subs.


Hmm... From what I've gathered that is considered to be a large space and most that are in that range are trying to go with dual 15s or dual 18s. For that amount of space it might command a bit larger budget. Not sure the options you have within your price point.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

6100 ft^3 is a very large space, one that can't be properly addressed within your budget I'm afraid. tonyvdb has listed a good single sub option, so that one is worth checking into. Another candidate would be the Rythmik LV12R. Neither will really be able to handle that much volume, but they should at least give a respectable showing.


----------



## Robbiesd (Mar 27, 2015)

I gave up 2 SDS 12's for 2 Rythmik Audio F12's in a 3500 sq ft room. As others have suggested, there are better products than SDS.


----------

